# December 2007 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

18 . . . . . . emelbee

emelbee........
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

That's bootleg. I can't ever win, 0fer two. Maybe I will have to cheat? Congrats to the winner. PM me with the addy so I can get them out monday!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Congrats emelbee!!!!

PM your addy and I'll get 'em out all quick like!


----------



## emelbee

Woo-hoo! :chk:chk:chk

I'll send you all my address.


----------



## TimButz2

Congrats Mike, I'll try and get this out later this week.


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats!! I'll try to get out this week!:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Got your pm, will blast something out on Monday.


----------



## thassanice

Wilco


----------



## mike32312

What a great way to start the new year. Will get yours out later this week. Again Congradulations. :tu :ss


----------



## emelbee

mike32312 said:


> What a great way to start the new year. Will get yours out later this week. Again Congradulations. :tu :ss


Thanks! Yeah, I'm smoking like a chimney trying to free up some space in the coolers.


----------



## dgold21

Just got your PM, winnings going out on Wednesday...congrats - and Happy New Year! :tu


----------



## TimButz2

Hey Mike,

Smokes went out this morning:

DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4606

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....
Eternal Rider.......
hikari..............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...........
chippewastud79......
St. Lou Stu.........
bobarian............
TimButz2............DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4606
thassanice..........
dgold21.............


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats! package will be in the mail later this week.

Harland


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......responded
St. Lou Stu.........DC# 0103 8555 7492 0367 0137
bobarian............
TimButz2............DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4606
thassanice..........responded
dgold21.............responded


----------



## chippewastud79

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0553
St. Lou Stu.........DC# 0103 8555 7492 0367 0137
bobarian............
TimButz2............DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4606
thassanice..........responded
dgold21.............responded


----------



## emelbee

Got the smokes from TimButz2 today. All brand new ones for me. Many thanks! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0553
St. Lou Stu.........DC# 0103 8555 7492 0367 0137
bobarian............
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........responded
dgold21.............responded


----------



## emelbee

Here's the smokes I got from TimButz2. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## hikari

emelbee said:


> emelbee.............winner!
> spaceboytom.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent....responded
> Eternal Rider.......responded
> hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
> Cigarmark...........responded
> mike32312...........responded
> chippewastud79......DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0553
> St. Lou Stu.........DC# 0103 8555 7492 0367 0137
> bobarian............
> TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
> thassanice..........responded
> dgold21.............responded


Congrats buddy.


----------



## bobarian

DC#9101785091401403957523

Congrats!:bl


----------



## emelbee

Got packages today from St. Lou Stu and chippewastud. Man, these guys hit me up with some big smokes - many thanks!


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........responded
dgold21.............responded


----------



## emelbee

Oops - just saw bobarian's reply.

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........responded
dgold21.............responded


----------



## thassanice

0103 8555 7491 7399 7258


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........DC# 0103 8555 7491 7399 7258
dgold21.............responded


----------



## St. Lou Stu

emelbee said:


> Got packages today from St. Lou Stu and chippewastud. Man, these guys hit me up with some big smokes - many thanks!


Sorry, I think I forgot to drop a note in your pkg.
Drop me a PM if ya need help IDing any of em.

Enjoy Brother!:tu


----------



## spooble

Sorry for the delay, Emelbee. Your package will go out Wednesday.


----------



## dgold21

Mike...went out today:

0306 2400 0002 2827 2129 :tu


----------



## emelbee

thanks all

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......responded
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........DC# 0103 8555 7491 7399 7258
dgold21.............DC# 0306 2400 0002 2827 2129


----------



## Eternal Rider

Package in the mail today.
DC#03071790000078841393

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## emelbee

Thanks Harland! This is shaping up to be a good week for me, bad for the postal lady.

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......DC# 03071790000078841393
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........DC# 0103 8555 7491 7399 7258
dgold21.............DC# 0306 2400 0002 2827 2129


----------



## spaceboytom

I'm shipping out tomorrow.

SBT :cb


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......DC# 03071790000078841393
hikari..............DC# 420 80525 9101 0385 5574 9320 3779 88
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........DC# 0103 8555 7491 7399 7258
dgold21.............DC# 0306 2400 0002 2827 2129


----------



## emelbee

Got packages from thassanice, dgold21, and hikari today. Many thanks guys!! I'll post pics when I get time (probably not until Saturday).


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......DC# 03071790000078841393
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............DC# 9101785091401403957523
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## emelbee

Got packages today from Eternal Rider and bobarian. Thanks guys!!

Had to set up an emergency overflow Tupperdor.

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........responded
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## Cigarmark

On the way today! DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0289.


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........responded - DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0289
mike32312...........responded
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## mike32312

On the way bud. Hope you like. DC# 03022940000145307925 :tu


----------



## emelbee

thanks bud!

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....responded
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........responded - DC# 0307 0020 0001 1395 0289
mike32312...........responded - DC# 03022940000145307925
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## emelbee

smokes from St. Lou Stu - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

smokes from chippewastud79 - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

smokes from thassanice - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

smokes from dgold21 - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

hikari gone wild! thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

smokes from Eternal Rider - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

smokes from bobarian - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

Got packages today from CigarMark and replicant_argent. Awesome smokes - many thanks guys!


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........responded
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....received - more all new ones to try
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........received - awesome smokes
mike32312...........responded - DC# 03022940000145307925
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## emelbee

Got smokes today from spaceboytom - many thanks!


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........received - nice cigars plus some cool space stickers
spooble.............responded
replicant_argent....received - more all new ones to try
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........received - awesome smokes
mike32312...........responded - DC# 03022940000145307925
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## emelbee

Got smokes from spooble today. Very nice - many thanks!:dr


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........received - nice cigars plus some cool space stickers
spooble.............received - great set of smokes
replicant_argent....received - more all new ones to try
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........received - awesome smokes
mike32312...........responded - DC# 03022940000145307925
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## mike32312

emelbee, I'll go to the post office tomorrow and see if they can track the package. If not I will get you another out in the mail on Monday. :tu


----------



## emelbee

mike32312 said:


> emelbee, I'll go to the post office tomorrow and see if they can track the package. If not I will get you another out in the mail on Monday. :tu


Don't sweat it. I imagine the PO is closed on Monday for MLK Day. Enjoy the parade.

To provide context for any readers, mike32312's smokes didn't show up in a week and usps.com denies knowing anything about the DC#.

If the PO customer service was anything like many of our favorite cigar and accessory retailers, they'd be overnighting some replacement smokes to both of us!


----------



## emelbee

Smokes from Cigarmark - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

Smokes from replicant_argent - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

Smokes and stickers from spaceboytom (must be a Patelian) - thanks again!


----------



## emelbee

Smokes from spooble - thanks again!


----------



## mike32312

Ok let's try this again. DC# 0307 0020 0005 2157 6620 went out today.
Sent you a Cracker Jacks Box. Cigars with a Surprise! :r :tu


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........received - nice cigars plus some cool space stickers
spooble.............received - great set of smokes
replicant_argent....received - more all new ones to try
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........received - awesome smokes
mike32312...........2nd try - DC# 0307 0020 0005 2157 6620
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------



## emelbee

mike32312's first shipment got lost by the PO or the shipping place or someone. Not his fault, but great BOTL that he is, he sent a 2nd package!

If anyone is still following this thread, help me out and give him some more RG.

Thanks!
mike


----------



## emelbee

emelbee.............winner!
spaceboytom.........received - nice cigars plus some cool space stickers
spooble.............received - great set of smokes
replicant_argent....received - more all new ones to try
Eternal Rider.......received - nice selection
hikari..............received - you went way overboard, man
Cigarmark...........received - awesome smokes
mike32312...........received - great smokes plus a surprise
chippewastud79......received - including a BEAST
St. Lou Stu.........received - a bunch of nice smokes
bobarian............received - oh, these look good
TimButz2............received - all brand new ones for me
thassanice..........received - yummm
dgold21.............received - very nice


----------

